

Intent to Implement: SIMD.js - tosh
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-dev/2PIOEJG_aYY

======
thomasfoster96
Very exciting. Running some of the demos on Firefox Nightly (it's had SIMD and
Typed Objects for a while), there's a fairly consistent 3x speedup. The
Mandelbrot demo at 70fps is pretty cool.

By the way, if you've been looking to speed up your JavaScript code I'd start
considering SIMD - it's highly unlikely WebCL is going to be implemented in
major browsers, and the next version of WebGL looks to be a while away still.

~~~
higherpurpose
Is OpenCL even necessary anymore with the arrival of SPIR-V?

~~~
thomasfoster96
Probably not, but I wouldn't really know. As I understand, device
manufacturers (Nokia, Samsung, Motorola, Intel, etc.) and Khronos were keen on
WebCL (and presumably OpenCL), but browser makers such as Mozilla (and
presumably Google and Microsoft) weren't, so WebCL is pretty doomed.

~~~
greggman
I've never programmed OpenCL but I've heard from others it's way too device
dependent. Lots of queries about what the hardware can do and what form the
data needs to be in before you can use it. That's not a good model for
something that's just supposed to work everywhere.

For the most part that's not true with WebGL. Except for compressed texture
formats (for which there was no viable solution at the time) most things just
work everywhere except for speed and resources limits and that's already an
issue with CPU only web apps

~~~
thomasfoster96
Yeah from having a look at Mozilla's reasons for not implementing WebCL it
seems that implementing it just for Firefox OS was hard enough, let alone
across all platforms. It seems WebGL 2.0 is their solution, not a separate
WebCL standard (although WebCL is now at least 18 months old, while WebGL
isn't finished).

That said, Nokia and Samsung seem to have already implemented WebCL as a
Node.js package.

------
Everlag
Its awesome that Dart effectively set the standard for SIMD in the browser.

If you get a chance, take a look at Dart. It's not a compact language but it
experiments while applying a layer of polish to browser apis that preserve
sanity. That and it has ~first class support for polymer.

------
itsnotlupus
[http://peterjensen.github.io/idf2014-simd/idf2014-simd](http://peterjensen.github.io/idf2014-simd/idf2014-simd)
points to an experimental chromium build that apparently has a SIMD.js
implementation as well, written by Intel.

No idea if the source for that is available, or where, and how this relates to
OP's link.

~~~
ahoge
Intel's (Cordova-compatible) Crosswalk project supports SIMD:

[https://crosswalk-project.org/](https://crosswalk-project.org/)

~~~
acqq
And the link to the sources is the first link in the first reply to the
original post:

[https://github.com/crosswalk-
project/v8-crosswalk/commits/ma...](https://github.com/crosswalk-
project/v8-crosswalk/commits/master)

------
darrinm
Bill Budge
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Budge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Budge))
still rocking it at the keyboard after all these years. I played the heck out
of his 8-bit games and learned ASM from articles he wrote for Softalk
Magazine. Thanks Bill!

------
M8
Is it useful to Android? Isn't ARM NEON different?

